# North London Rescue Cats



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Hi!

I've put together a Facebook page of cats and kittens who need a new home in North London. Please take a look, join my page and invite your friends and family 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/337234893080287/

thanks!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry if I have missed something - do all these cats reside at a rescue centre and what is your connection with the centre ?


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

It's not exactly a rescue centre ... it's a Lady who takes these cats into her own home for various reasons and pays all their vet bills ... gets them spayed, vaccinated and microchipped and cares for them until they find a new home. A bit like a fosterer I guess but not connected to any major rescue centre like the RSPCA.

I said I would help her by setting up a Facebook page for the cats she's trying to rehome. If there is some issue that I did not forsee with doing this please say and I will no longer link it to this forum, thanks.


----------

